

What computer games do HNers play? - bemmu

When I feel tired of improving my app, I feel that a game of Defcon can refresh me. What games do other people on HN play, if you have any time for such things?<p>Also, anyone up for a game of global thermonuclear war? :)
======
waru
I play good old-fashioned one-player Japanese RPGs. I just can't get into
stressful fast-paced calculations/button-mashing, or extremely complicated
long-term planning of minute details (no offense to games that can be
described as that, it's just not stress-relieving for me). I can handle Sim
City and Starcraft though, I'm just afraid to start playing Starcraft 2 for
fear of addiction.

~~~
Mz
FWIW: I played _Simcity_ for years. My sons sold me on _Master of Magic_ by
emphasizing the city-building aspects of _Master of Magic_. I often choose
Myrron (sp?) as a pick when setting up so I can focus on building my
civilization for a long time before I have to actually fight some NPC (because
if you are Myrron, you probably don't have any other mages nearby -- the odds
are good they are all on Arcanus and won't get through a gate for quite a
while). The game became a lot more fun for me after I began learning how to do
good site selection for settling a new city.

I am also curious as to some of the names of the _good old-fashioned Japanese
RPG's_ you play, if you don't mind. :-)

~~~
waru
I'm so old-fashioned as to play Super Nintendo RPGs!

I've played all the famous and popular ones like Final Fantasy 3 & 6, Chrono
Trigger, and Breath of Fire, etc, so for the past few years I've been
discovering all the little-known hidden treasures, which there seems to be an
endless supply of.

An English patch was just released for Lennus 2, which, along with its
predecessor Paladin's Quest, pretty much take the cake for originality,
creativity, and world design in an SNES RPG. So I'd have to strongly recommend
both of those. I have to warn you that Paladin's Quest's graphics are not
everyone's cup of tea, and some people hate the game. But Lennus 2 is a lot
more polished. ("Paladin's Quest" is the official English release name for
Lennus 1, but Lennus 2 never had an official US release, only the recent fan
translation, which I hear is really good.)

I'd like to check out Master of Magic, but it looks like it's PC-only, and I
use a Mac. : (

------
barrydahlberg
Minecraft currently, I love the cooperative exploration and creation going on
on our private server. Random Flash games (Kongregate etc). New games on my
Android or iPhone Touch to keep an eye on where things are at.

In the past lots of games with editors / mod capability, starting with map
making for Duke3D. That was a big part of getting me into programming.

------
parenthesis
Two huge favourites of mine are Head Over Heals (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_Over_Heels_(video_game)> ) and Batman (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman_(1986_video_game)> ).

------
pzxc
World of Warcraft and tower defense games are my favorites. I spend more time
playing games than I should, probably, but I also make games so it's not
completely a waste -- it's research. At least that's what I tell myself! LOL

------
nozepas
I really don't play many computer games. I found information on the internet
quite interesting to refresh me.

I used to play Sim City, but that was quite a long time ago.

------
iuguy
I tend to play backgammon online at <http://www.gamesgrid.com/>

Since my Xbox 360 RROD'd I don't generally get much gaming in. I play a lot on
my iphone though as I get more opportunity. Dropzap is an awesome iPhone game
and free if I remember correctly.

------
techietim
Team Fortress 2.

------
zimro
Starcraft 2 most of the weekends. Although haven't played it for some time.
Any players around?

------
duck
<http://minecraft.net>

~~~
jeebusroxors
Use their sign up form as an example in what NOT to do.

I just spent 5 minutes trying to create a user, having to reenter a capcha
each time I was informed of my username being taken, or unnamed length limits
were imposed on me.

I ended up giving up.

~~~
xentronium
> Use their sign up form as an example in what NOT to do.

Its revenue tells us otherwise.

~~~
jeebusroxors
Does it? If the form was better could their revenue be higher?

------
deltasquare4
Team Fortress 2, Football Manager, SimCity 4

------
uros643
Most of the games which left me a great impression were of a now-dwindling
genre (adventure games). I personally hold The Longest Journey (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Longest_Journey> ) as its apex.

------
ashitvora
I usually prefer to hang out with friends for an hour or go out for a walk
when tired.

May be because I'm not usually bored of working but tired of looking at the
screen.

But it helps. You might wanna give it a shot.

------
Naga
I've been spending a lot of time designing buildings in Sauerbraten recently.

------
urza
HTML 5 games ;) [http://www.casualgirlgamer.com/articles/entry/28/The-
Best-30...](http://www.casualgirlgamer.com/articles/entry/28/The-
Best-30-HTML-5-games/)

------
jakx
Chess and checkers. I find it to be quite engaging and extremely satisfying to
beat an opponent over the Internet on my GNU/Linux computational device.

------
chancecarroll
Sins of a Solar Empire, Mount and Blade, or an RPG - I loved the Neverwinter
series, and I can't wait for Fable 3 to come out for PC....

------
vladd
Nonograms ( <http://www.goobix.com/games/nonograms/> )

------
JMiao
Heroes of Newerth, Battlefield Bad Company

------
Mz
I'm a (former?) big Simcity fan. More recently, my sons have introduced me to
Master of Magic and Master of Orion 2. I've played Tiberiun Sun as well. I'm
sure there are more games in my future.

------
waterlesscloud
Civ V at the moment.

------
phaedrus
Dwarf Fortress

------
Ashbat
Call of duty

~~~
bemmu
Amazing game, makes me miss having an XBOX.

------
theoden
Wargames ("hacking" games). I like that they are much harder than normal
games, and you learn a lot of useful stuff playing them.

Web based: <http://bright-shadows.net>

Console based: <http://www.smashthestack.org/>

------
konad
TF Classic

Everquest 2 Extended (EQ2 fremium version)

F1 2010

Burnout - original and best

Total War - all versions

